

Ask HN: What does a web developer typically make? - Kluny

I&#x27;m asking because annual reviews have just come up, and I&#x27;d like to know what reasonable raise to ask for.<p>For context, I&#x27;m one year out of school, doing PHP&#x2F;MySql&#x2F;Javscript&#x2F;CakePHP framework. The last 2 or 3 people who had my job lasted a few months each, but I&#x27;ve been here a year and they seem happy with me. I also feel that I&#x27;ve learned a lot in the year since I&#x27;ve left school, so I&#x27;m worth more than the salary they hired me at. I&#x27;m at $20&#x2F;hr for 35 hours a week in a tech town in BC. Benefits are generous and working conditions are extremely comfortable.
======
viraptor
Can't say much about that area, but one point of reference to keep in mind is:
raise below the rate of inflation means you're effectively getting paid less.
So basically +2% means no raise. Many people forget this.

